# Just Got My First Waltham.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi there...I'm new to this section of the forum, and have just got my first pocket watch, a Waltham full hunter from 1908. I've already posted a thread about the Dennison case and got some very helpful answers, so I was hoping that you guys may be able to tell me a little about the movement. :thumbsup: It appears to be nickel plated and very nicely damasceened (a lot that I looked at had gilt plates). Are those jewel cups and the centre wheel gold? I would love to find out as much as I can, as this is my 'new baby' at the moment. Thanks, Rog :notworthy: Here're are some pics.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Just pop your serial number in the space on this site:-

http://www.nawcc-info.org/WalthamDB/LookupSN.asp

That should give you the info you need.

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Tixntox...put in the number and lots of interesting facts came up. Does anyone know what Grade-620 means, cos that came up on the search.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Roger!

A charming watch of very good quality. It should keep excellent time. Have you had it serviced? It looks very clean...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Shangas..I found the watch on the bay of E after a long search and many outbids. I think the guy selling it was probably an enthusiast/collector as he said it had been serviced. It certainly seems to work OK, running for about 36 hours on a full (careful) wind, with a strong beat. It's probably been timed as it's very accurate. I'm of the opinion 'if it ain't broke, don't mess with it'


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

If the guy you bought it from was a watch-collector, perhaps ask him when it was last serviced. A mechanical watch used regularly should be serviced every 5-10 years. From what I've read, up until the 1910s, Waltham made very good watches. My M1895 Waltham keeps great time, and it's only 7J.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I keep seeing things in the various posts that are a bit technical for me at the moment, for eg. Breguet hairsprings and safety pinions. :lookaround: What are they and can anyone see from the pics if they apply to my watch? I can see (under a 10x loupe)that it has a bi metallic split balance wheel(is that for temperature compensation?)and some sort of micrometer balance adjuster.....any info gratefully appreciated......Rog.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I may be wrong, but I think a Breuget-style hairspring was standard in most watches by the second half of the 19th century. It's a special overcoiled hairspring that's so-shaped that it won't tangle and twist up as it expands and contracts (as such actions would render the watch unable to operate effectively), as well as better regulating the swing of the balance-wheel.

The micrometer-adjustment regulator (or micrometric regulator) is a regulator (used to adjust the length or shortness of the hairspring, and thus, speed of the watch) which has the ability to be moved miniscule increments at a time (usually through the help of a threaded rod of some kind) which allows the watch to be timed to absolutely minute time-variations. Due to their necessity of keeping excellent time, a micrometric regulator and Breuget hairspring were mandatory on all railroad watches.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

Have to say it's a beautiful watch you've got there.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I do believe I made a bid on that meself

I think it has been given a total refurb so I wouldn't have thought it will need a service for awhile.

Is the crystal acrylic or glass?

I think it is a nice example and will prove to be a good investment.

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> I do believe I made a bid on that meself
> 
> I think it has been given a total refurb so I wouldn't have thought it will need a service for awhile.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris...so it was you that was bidding me up eh!!!?? I think the crystal is an acrylic replacement...it feels warm to the touch, not cold like glass. It also sounds 'plasticky' if you tap it gently...........


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Shangas said:


> I may be wrong, but I think a Breuget-style hairspring was standard in most watches by the second half of the 19th century. It's a special overcoiled hairspring that's so-shaped that it won't tangle and twist up as it expands and contracts (as such actions would render the watch unable to operate effectively), as well as better regulating the swing of the balance-wheel.
> 
> The micrometer-adjustment regulator (or micrometric regulator) is a regulator (used to adjust the length or shortness of the hairspring, and thus, speed of the watch) which has the ability to be moved miniscule increments at a time (usually through the help of a threaded rod of some kind) which allows the watch to be timed to absolutely minute time-variations. Due to their necessity of keeping excellent time, a micrometric regulator and Breuget hairspring were mandatory on all railroad watches.


Thanks for that Shangas....learning a bit more each day!!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry the pix went missing, but I moved them into a different album on Photobucket and as it said in the instructions,it broke the connection. Here they are again if you're still interested.


----------

